# iPad 2 et application retina



## BoloG (26 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je me suis procuré le nouvel iPad 2 hier soir et pour l'instant je suis très satisfait, mais il y a un petit truc qui me chagrine : quand je lance un application iPhone qui serait normalement adaptée a la résolution retina de l'iPhone 4, elle ne s'affiche pas en 960 x 640 ce qui est dommage puisque cette résolution est proche de celle de l'ipad. Y a-t'il une option permettant de régler la résolution ou est-ce ce problème est voulu par Apple ?

Merci.


----------



## MacSedik (26 Mars 2011)

Tu as le bouton X2 mais il n y a pas d'option à ma connaissance une autre option pour re-dimensionner la taille de l'affichage sur iPad pour applications natives iPhone.


----------



## BoloG (26 Mars 2011)

L'option x2 ne permet que de faire un zoom. Je trouve dommage d'avoir des applications floutées alors qu'elles sont nativement développées pour s'afficher avec une grande résolution.

Temps pis.


----------



## angealexiel (8 Avril 2011)

si jai la solution, quand ton ipad sera Jailbreakble , utilse retina pad . c'est un add on qui dans reglages te permet pour chaque app retina de l'iphone 4 de la faire apparaitre a sa vraie resolution.. vraiment, c'est scandaleux que apple ne propose pas cela d'office. peut etre que c'est pas bien de parler du jailbreak meme si c'est legal aux states , mais pour des choses comme celle ci je suis COMPLETEMENT pour . car l'iphone aussi grace a certaines app vendus sur cydia est tellement mieux. lockinfo, notified pro , Sbsettings, mywi ect...


----------



## bjl36 (8 Avril 2011)

Il suffit de comparer dans l'apple store le prix d'une appli Iphone et Ipad et l'on comprend mieux pourquoi Apple ne permet pas d'utiliser une appli Iphone Retina à sa pleine résolution sur un Ipad.


----------



## BoloG (8 Avril 2011)

angealexiel a dit:


> si jai la solution, quand ton ipad sera Jailbreakble , utilse retina pad . c'est un add on qui dans reglages te permet pour chaque app retina de l'iphone 4 de la faire apparaitre a sa vraie resolution.. vraiment, c'est scandaleux que apple ne propose pas cela d'office. peut etre que c'est pas bien de parler du jailbreak meme si c'est legal aux states , mais pour des choses comme celle ci je suis COMPLETEMENT pour . car l'iphone aussi grace a certaines app vendus sur cydia est tellement mieux. lockinfo, notified pro , Sbsettings, mywi ect...



Ok merci pour l'info


----------

